# PPG Shop Line clear?



## MR ALOHA64 (Jun 21, 2009)

does anyone know how that clear flows or holds out?? i think its the 630 clear.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

The Shopline JC 661 is a 2 to 1 mix , no reducer, very high solid kinda peely when you first spray it but levels out very nice and has good durability.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

It flows out alright.
A little bit of orange peel since it's a 4:1.
I'm sure you can slick it out if you reduce it a bit. 
Buffs out great.

Don't know much about how long it lasts though. 

This is shopline clear.


----------



## MR ALOHA64 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.  just wanted to know what type of product im buy'in! ALOHA


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

low end jobs thats all i use.. 4-1 is good..
i actually just tried the 2-1 clear and it is a lil pealy, but its buffs out nice and slick....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR ALOHA64_@Nov 11 2009, 11:07 AM~15632664
> *does anyone know how that clear flows or holds out?? i think its the 630 clear.
> *


Decent clear for daily's,cheapo jobs,I also use it to bury flake(then topcoat with a quality high solids).


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont gamble with cheap clears


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

heres my daily that i sprayed with shopline clear i love it


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

and heres a pic of the hood about 4 months after i sprayed the car it still looks new


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

Shopline JC 661 clear is the equivalent of Omni MC 151. It is a lesser expensive clear but does slick out nice and has good UV resolve I have jobs out there from when I first started painting where I used the Omni clear and they are still holding up fine today and we are talking 14 years. Shopline is basically the same product with a different name. As long as you take care of it it will last just fine !!


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 11 2009, 06:44 PM~15637071
> *Decent clear for daily's,cheapo jobs,I also use it to bury flake(then topcoat with a quality high solids).
> *


 :uh: why spend more money on a quality high solids when you allready had used the cheapo to begin with..if that cheapo clear starts delaminating so would your quality high solids


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Nov 11 2009, 09:17 PM~15637450
> *Shopline JC 661 clear is the equivalent of Omni MC 151. It is a lesser expensive clear but does slick out nice and has good UV resolve I have jobs out there from when I first started painting where I used the Omni clear and they are still holding up fine today and we are talking 14 years. Shopline is basically the same product with a different name. As long as you take care of it it will last just fine !!
> *



My sisters car has been sitting in south florida sun since like 2004 with omni base, omni clear mixed with hok KK magenta and omni clear on top.
It still hasn't faded.

The only thing that has faded is the SEM blue pearl on the roof, and the Matrix clear I shot on the trunk after I leafed the trunk.

Even the kandy still looks good without any fading.


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

the 630 and 620 are great clears the 620 once it dries solid it is a mutha to buff but it will hold its shine once you get there. the 661 and 660 are alot thinner 2/1 and hold up just as well but i see painters run them all the time....cause they get greedy and appy way too much while still wet.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i think the main question at hand is, the over all longevity and durrability of the elements of the product, cus we all know lots of CC will spray real nice, law good and take a glossy ass pic, but how long it last is the real question....even that will vary if cars kept covered, indoors, outside etc..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 12 2009, 01:59 AM~15640521
> *i think the main question at hand is, the over all longevity and durrability of the elements of the product, cus we all know lots of CC will spray real nice, law good and take a glossy ass pic, but how long it last is the real question....even that will vary if cars kept covered, indoors, outside etc..
> *



I sprayed a coworker of my sisters car black with shopline clear.
It's almost been a year and still looks good. 
I'll check back in a few months.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

This is what Omni clear gets you after about 3 years.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

seems to me that something was not done right here if this is after 3 years, like I said I have some cars out there that were done 14 years ago with OMNI and they still look fine. I have never seen a job done in OMNI that was done correctly that had this issue .


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

this pic is a car I did with OMNI clear this was taken 8 years after it was painted.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

620 over HOK Rootbeer.. i never had a problem with it..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I'ma see if I can manage to squeeze into where my sisters car is and get some pics of the omni clear.
Not faded, kandy not faded, in the sun since like 2004.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Nov 11 2009, 10:39 PM~15639539
> *:uh: why spend more money on a quality high solids when you allready had used the cheapo to begin with..if that cheapo clear starts delaminating so would your quality high solids
> *


I topcoat with a good quality high solids for UV protection,I don't trust cheap clears for fading.We have extreme temps up here,30-40 below in the winter,with extremely hot and humid weather in the summer,never once had problems with delamination using shopline,even cars I sprayed 6-7 years ago.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm learning more and more guys thanks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm learning more and more guys thanks.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Its all about prep work. Good prep work+ good materials= a lasting paint job even with the cheap stuff


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Nov 19 2009, 01:28 AM~15711600
> *Its all about prep work.  Good prep work+ good materials= a lasting paint job even with the cheap stuff
> *


yeah

but some of the cheap products make it difficult to work with, compatability etc


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

sprayed this about 5 years ago with omni


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

another omni job


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Nov 11 2009, 09:17 PM~15637450
> *Shopline JC 661 clear is the equivalent of Omni MC 151. It is a lesser expensive clear but does slick out nice and has good UV resolve I have jobs out there from when I first started painting where I used the Omni clear and they are still holding up fine today and we are talking 14 years. Shopline is basically the same product with a different name. As long as you take care of it it will last just fine !!
> *



x2 shopline is now available only at pbe jobbers and omni will be available through napas auto parts store ect it was just a way for ppg to entice jobbers into going platinum distributorship its the exact same product different labels i.e. sherwin williams and martin seymour same shit different pile! omni is a great product all the way around they just didnt put the money into color matching!


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

i have good luck with the 630 it is a good clear but no u/v protector in it the ppg 20/21 is a good choice but a little pricy.. check kirker paint the high solids clear or custom clear they call it is great with a deep shine and high u/v protector and it is a good price.


----------



## king george (Nov 24, 2007)

the reason omni clear fails is its required 1 gallon clear takes 2 quarts of hardener most use 1 quart of hardener ive done that and yes fail . turning white or peeling 2-3 years and must shoot more than 2 coats not over reduced.


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by king george_@Nov 28 2009, 12:08 AM~15803022
> *the reason omni clear fails is its required 1 gallon clear takes 2 quarts of hardener most use 1 quart of hardener ive done that and yes fail . turning white or peeling 2-3 years and must shoot more than 2 coats not over reduced.
> *


x2

Just bought a gallon of 661, same thing 2 quarts of hard for a gal


----------

